# My new cubing program



## Vishnal (Mar 26, 2021)

I am currently designing a piece of software for the community and i would like cubers to fill in this form for me to get an understanding of what you (my target audience) would like in my Cubing focused software. From this survey I intend to add or remove feature and I will also try to get new ideas to add to my program which I hope can help beginner and expert cubes alike. For this first revision it will only be a 3x3x3 cube and later on I will try to add NxNxN support. I hope that the first revision of my program will be done in the next 2 months

here is the survey: https://forms.gle/gjU5FwuQpoMK1zh28

Thank you for taking the time to help me out


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 29, 2021)

Good luck with your project, filled up the google form!


----------



## Rubuscu (Mar 29, 2021)

Filled the form


----------



## Tgc7026 (Mar 30, 2021)

Filled out the form


----------



## Tegan Jain (Mar 30, 2021)

If you're going to be making a timer, something I would like to see would be more wacky and fun statistics, and also more integration with reconstruction sites and the ability to display stats from those recons as well. 
I filed out the form as well. Thanks for doing this!


----------

